# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  حذف toolbar مرورگر

## بانوآفتاب

سلام
ميخواستم بدونم چطور ميشه وقتي كه صفحه اي كه با ASP طراحي كرديم هنگام بازشدنش كليه toolbar ها حذف شود و فقط كادر آبي پنجره بماند ، مثل سايت ثبت نام دانشگاه پيام نور
ممنون ميشم كسي بتونه كمكم كنه

----------


## بانوآفتاب

يعني هيچ كس نميتونه راهنمايي كنه ؟!!!!

----------


## alireza_s_84

> سلام
> ميخواستم بدونم چطور ميشه وقتي كه صفحه اي كه با ASP طراحي كرديم هنگام بازشدنش كليه toolbar ها حذف شود و فقط كادر آبي پنجره بماند ، مثل سايت ثبت نام دانشگاه پيام نور
> ممنون ميشم كسي بتونه كمكم كنه


سلام:
اینکار توسط تابع open شی window انجام میشه یعنی باید شما با جاوا اسکریپت یک پنجره جدید باز کنید و اگر یک صفحه بطور معمولی باز شده باشه این امکان وجود نداره:
<input type="button" value="Test">
onclick="window.open(URL, WindowName,Attributes);"
URL: مسیر پنجره جدید
WindowName: یک نام جهت دسترسی به پنجره باز شده
Attributes: شامل موارد زیر هست:
channelmode: فقط IE      مقادیر: yes|nofullscreen: فقط IE      مقادیر: yes|noheight:    مقادیر: مثلا 100pxleft: فقط IE    مقادیر: yes|nolocation:      مقادیر: yes|nomenubar: فقط IE      مقادیر: yes|noresizable: فقط IE      مقادیر: yes|noscreenX: فقط w3c      مقادیر: مثلا 100pxscreenY: فقط w3c      مقادیر: مثلا 100pxscrollbars:      مقادیر: yes|nostatus:      مقادیر: yes|notoolbar: فقط IE      مقادیر: yes|notop: فقط IE      مقادیر: مثلا 100pxwidth: فقط IE      مقادیر: مثلا 100px
از اسمشون مشخصه چی هستن .
موفق باشید

----------

